
The Beauty of Transport: How my other half learned to love modern architecture - ilyaporopudas
https://thebeautyoftransport.com/2019/10/30/send-me-to-coventry-coventry-station-west-midlands-uk/
======
michaelt
As a former resident of Coventry, if you want to understand both how it got
its reputation and how that is in some ways unfair, just have a look at this
panorama:
[https://goo.gl/maps/c4NxFtsxrsDbJNVRA](https://goo.gl/maps/c4NxFtsxrsDbJNVRA)

As you look around, rank the buildings in preference order, and rank them by
how old you think they are.

Obviously, all tastes are subjective - but I think a lot of people's
preference order would be about the same as their age order.

However, as you can see, some of the buildings in Coventry are pretty nice and
its reputation is, to an extent, unfair.

------
parliament32
Meta but: I love how this page, despite being pretty much just plain text and
images (2mb), takes > 6s to load. It even has a loading bar built in! Why is
it okay to have so much bloat for a basic blog?

